# Small Circle Cutting Jig



## n6vc (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is the circle cutting jig I use for small holes. It has to be custom designed for whatever router you will use it for. I can help with this if you need plans. I use pop-rivet shafts for the pivot pin. The are hard and can be driven into the wood easily.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice idea send it into Woodsmith and you may win a prize.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

That is a rather nice jig. You might make a micro adjust for it by using some 1/4-20 all thread rod, a threaded acrylic bracket and a knob. A scale that reads the center to center distance would not be hard to do.


----------



## n6vc (Oct 11, 2012)

elrodqfudp said:


> That is a rather nice jig. You might make a micro adjust for it by using some 1/4-20 all thread rod, a threaded acrylic bracket and a knob. A scale that reads the center to center distance would not be hard to do.


Hi Elrod,
Your idea for the micro-adjust would be easy to implement. An insert in the router base would align with the tape. A post at the end of the base would house a 4-1/2" long screw to make the adjustment against the router base.
The plans are for a Skil model 1825 router.


----------



## n6vc (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is a drawing with micro-adjust and scale.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

I am glad that you found the suggestion useful.


----------

